# Bass Speaker going crazy?



## baron (Oct 22, 2012)

Back on 7-5-12 I asked a question about speakers losing sound. Received some great ideas to check. Well after a couple of months I found the problem it was unpluged. Silly me! Now I'm having another problem, when I plug speakers in the bass goes crazy. I get all sort of noise and you can even see the bass throbing. I have searched my computer and sound systems but can find nothing. Now my bass speaker goes crazy with it being off and worse when turned on. It's like something is reveberating through it as I said even when off.

Any suggestions would be helpful, thank you.


----------



## Rich Koster (Oct 23, 2012)

Since it appears to be doing it with the computer turned off, I can think of three things off the top of my head, without seeing it.

1) The audio input line is acting like an antenna, due to poor shielding or grounding, and picking up some sort of stray signal.

2) There is a bad electrolytic coupling capacitor, somewhere in the circuitry leading up to, or in the amp.

3) A ground loop.

Try unplugging the speaker system, and see if it still does nothing when unplugged (as before) . If it does nothing unplugged, I'd check to make sure that all of your components are plugged into the same surge protector. If they are, and it is still pulsating, try one of those ground lift adapters ( the kind where you plug a grounded 3 prong plug in to, and only two prongs come out along with a green wire or a tab on the side). Plug your speaker kit/amplifier into it and leave the green wire dangling, if it has one. That may reduce the flutter/buzz. Make sure the ground lift is plugged in with all of the plugs in the surge protector facing the same direction. If the amp has one of those black box plugs ( the power supply is built in to the 120VAC plug) try turning it around if it is capable of being plugged in either way.

Here's the animal:






Also: make sure the audio plug, on the computer & amp, is full inserted, and not wobbling. An intermittent connection could cause this too.


----------



## baron (Oct 24, 2012)

> I stick with brim speakers, maybe perch. Sometimes catfish. Bass speakers are so uppity.



Had fishing and fishfry on my mind while typing. Love bass but never had catfish. I did say in my OP that I was silly.


----------

